# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Aug/Sept '19 Lite Challenge: Map a Song

## Bogie

Aug/Sept '19 Lite Challenge: Map a Song

This month's Challenge was to create a map based on a song of your choice.

We have 13 entries for you to vote on.
Check out the Thumbnails of all these entries, but don't forget to click on each one so you can see them at full size.
CLICK HERE  for Challenge Thumbnails & Large maps

Be Sure to Check The Full Size Maps, don't just look at the thumbnails.

We have an amazing selection of 13 entries and you can vote for as many or as few as you like.
Fantastic work everyone. There are some great maps here.

The voting will last for 3 days and the winner will receive a shiny silver compass!  

Regardless of who you vote for, please don't forget to REP everyone you feel deserves it.

----------


## ThomasR

All the maps are pretty cool but a choice had to be made. For me, it was Bogie, Cédric and Marc. Cool challenge as usual, thanks Mr Bogues

----------


## Bogie

> All the maps are pretty cool but a choice had to be made. For me, it was Bogie, Cédric and Marc. Cool challenge as usual, thanks Mr Bogues ��


You're welcome Thomas, and thanks for the vote!

Looks like I messed up one setting on the voting.  Apparently I didn't click on the button to make the votes public.  So you are just going to have to guess who voted for who.

----------


## rdanhenry

Tiana and Deeds both got votes from me for really hitting the mandate of mapping a song: both had songs with a lot of mapable content and got it in there. Mixerbach provided a map that was very thematically on point for the song very cleverly despite a lack of lyrical depth to depict. There were a lot of very pretty maps that didn't hit the "nailed the song" part so much for me. Also, thanks to Tiana for introducing me to a really good song!

Special side recognition to Bogie: you definitely created a great start for a nice-looking board for Viking-themed worker-placement game there. Just needs some mechanics-based stuff added...

----------


## mixerbach

Wow! Lots of great entries this month! Thanks for the great challenge, *Sir Bogie*. You continue to serve up the best challenges month after month and I sincerely appreciate that.  :Smile: 

I didn't get on in time to thank you in my thread, but I just wanted to briefly thank the people who took the time to take a look at my entry this month and leave a comment. I sincerely appreciate the feedback. 

@Cedric H. I've always loved the style of the Azgaar Fantasy Map Generator's political maps and I certainly took a lot of inspiration from them. However, my entry was 100% "home grown" in GIMP. rather than downloaded from the Azgaar generator.  :Wink:

----------


## Jerron

As much as I like ThomasR's map, but I find it a little bit arguable if the Odyssey counts as a song.

----------


## KMAlexander

Nice work everyone! Was tough making a decision.

----------


## ThomasR

> As much as I like ThomasR's map, but I find it a little bit arguable if the Odyssey counts as a song.


I agree that it is something you won't hear on the radio or in a concert but it was meant to be sung and, in French, each part is called a "chant" which means song. But, as I told early in the WIP, that's a gamble indeed  :Wink:

----------


## Hussar

Sorry I never got back to this.  I got swamped at work and never found the time.  Next time I will be much better prepared. Excellent work everyone.

----------


## Bogie

OK, Last Chance to VOTE.  Every month several people post that they missed the voting, SO, Here it is!  The Polls will close at 2am tonight (Easter US), you have about 7.5 hours from now.....Git' Er Done!!

Don't forget to REP the ones you like even if you didn't vote for them!

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Thomas!

----------


## ThomasR

> Congrats, Thomas!


Thanks Ruby  :Smile:  I'm glad to end my participation in the Lite Challenge with this map drawn for my wife (nice to work for family for a change) but I'll miss Bogies prompts a lot. Might do like you a map on the side from time to time without partaking.

Thanks to all who voted for me and congrats to everyone, there were some pretty good maps and some pretty good unfinished ones that I hope to see completed sometime. Mine will have to wait a bit before hitting the Finished Maps sub-forum as I'd like to add some stuff  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marc

Congratulations Thomas!

----------


## Cédric H.

Congrats Thomas! 
Your map was amazing, a well-deserved win.

----------


## mixerbach

 Congratulations 
  Thomas  

----------


## Bogie

I hereby award Thomas the Silver Compass with great Joy and a heavy heart,,,  Joy because he had a great map and deserves to win, Sadness because it is his 3rd and he cannot compete in the Lite challenges and we will miss him.  ( but, yes you can play with us unofficially)   Congratulations Thomas!

Great job everyone!

----------


## Ilanthar

Congratulations, Thomas! Now, your skilled hands are full of silver ;-)!
I'm seeing gold in a near future...

----------


## Wired

Congrats, Thomas, well done!

----------


## ThomasR

> Congratulations Thomas!


Thanks Marc  :Smile: 




> Congrats Thomas! 
> Your map was amazing, a well-deserved win.


Thanks a lot Cédric  :Smile: 




> • Congratulations •
> • • Thomas • •


Thanks MB  :Smile: 




> I hereby award Thomas the Silver Compass with great Joy and a heavy heart,,,  Joy because he had a great map and deserves to win, Sadness because it is his 3rd and he cannot compete in the Lite challenges and we will miss him.  ( but, yes you can play with us unofficially)   Congratulations Thomas!
> 
> Great job everyone!


Thanks you my lord, I'll miss your challenges, they were as much fun as they were useful to grow as a mapmaker, thanks for that too  :Wink:  (and I'll be back unofficially)




> Congratulations, Thomas! Now, your skilled hands are full of silver ;-)!
> I'm seeing gold in a near future...


Merci Julien, may you be right  :Wink: 




> Congrats, Thomas, well done!


Thanks Sebastian  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Congratulations Thomas, well deserved!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

